# Continous Beep from prime95



## thespindler (Aug 12, 2010)

I just purchased all the parts for a new core i7 system. Put all the parts together (including proper cooling), install the O.S. and everythings going smoothly. I run prime95 to get a baseline before I begin overclocking and boom i get one long continous beep. The computer doesnt crash, just beeps. So I figure Ill try it again with a minor overclock, and I get the continuous beep when windows loads.

Unfortunately AMI (my bios manufacturer) doesnt list a continous beep under their beep codes, but I found a website that claimed it was a memory problem. So I reset my bios and booted the computer with only 2 (of 3) dimms in hoping to find the faulty stick. However, no combination of dimms (or dimm placement) will stop the beping during prime95. I have double checked that my ram is compatible with my motherboard and am now at a loss.

This is my system info:
core i7 930
asus p6x58d premium
geforce 9800gt
corsair dominator (3 x 2gb) 1600 MHz (tr3x6g1600c8d ver3.2A)
Antec 650W power supply
Cooler Master hyper 212
(sound card coming soon)
I'm running Windows 7 x64

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Continuous beep=RAM or Video problem.


----------



## thespindler (Aug 12, 2010)

I just finished a memtest with seven passes and no errors. So it must be the video. Thank you.


----------



## thespindler (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, you guys should get a giggle out of this. Turns out nothing was wrong with the computer. I had my computer hooked up to an external uninteruptible power supply. Well, it turns out 500W ups's cry when u ask them for 650Watts.... I'm an idiot. Thanks for your help. 

But, my system now runs at 4.0Ghz, 1.23Vcore with an idle temp of 45C. It maxes out at 75C under a prime95 torture test. 
Thanks for your help.


----------

